# Pet home wanted



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Paris
Contact redog for details


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

if i ever hit the lottery ill take all of em. till then i can only say good luck


----------



## Taildawg4 (Apr 16, 2015)

I wish I would've known earlier. I could've adopted her at that time.


----------

